# Should FA Admins be using FA journals to ask for pirated software?



## AshleyAshes (Jun 23, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/2463084/ 


> So I have the student version of CS4, right. So I never had a serial number. I had to activate it by however the fuck you do that (I honestly don't remember the details, *it was like two years ago when I was actually a student*).
> 
> I no longer have the serial number (I don't think I ever actually had it). It decides that my program is no longer valid, it locks me out. I call and ask what the fuck, they say they can re-validate me *if I show them proof of student ID*.
> 
> ...


 
Really, FA admins using journals to ask for pirated copies of their expired software?  This seems to be horribly agianst the rules.  Why is it happening?


----------



## Xenke (Jun 23, 2011)

I knew this would come up.

EDIT: If I were to throw my opinion into this, no, I don't believe she should have made a journal on this. Additionally, I don't believe anyone who sells commissions should be using a pirated program to make them.

Ideally, I'd like to see a rule in place, no matter how hard it is to prove, that users who have an illegal copy of a software that they use to make and sell commissions should be banned. Stealing the software is illegal to begins with, making money off of it even more so.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 23, 2011)

Imo, if they use pirated software, I couldn't care less...

But asking for it in a journal on FA... Not good.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jun 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> EDIT: If I were to throw my opinion into this, no, I don't believe she should have made a journal on this. Additionally, I don't believe anyone who sells commissions should be using a pirated program to make them.


 
Here's the kicker; You can't use student Adobe licenses to make money either. The same applies for a lot of other stuff. That's why they offer it as a HUGE discount, because you can't use it commercially, you can only learn to use it.

My college is giving me a free copy of Adobe CS5, the whole thing, and I can use to it all I want for school or personal use. What if I use it to make an indie film that I then sell for a million dollars? A buch of Adobe lawyers could show up and say "So, commercial use wasn't in your contract. You're going to need to buy the commercial version of the software right now... Or we're going to sue you. ^_^"


----------



## Zydala (Jun 23, 2011)

why is everyone surprised that a student version of a software isn't supposed to be available after someone isn't a student anymore? Does anyone read user agreements? (nope)


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 23, 2011)

Zydala said:


> why is everyone surprised that a student version of a software isn't supposed to be available after someone isn't a student anymore? Does anyone read user agreements? (nope)


 
They should, you never know what crazy corporate experiments you might be agreeing to...


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 23, 2011)

I deleted the journal and will contact Dragoneer on any other further actions that need to taken.

One of the reasons (while I know people do it anyways and keep it on the down low) is that this is an art site, and by asking or endorsing piracy publicly can hurt any future chances other software developers would want to advertise and promote. Yes that might seem funny to those who think "Well FA is just a furry porn site" and among its other problems but that's one reason.

You also seen things on chillingeffects. If you want to pirate, please do it on your personal space or blog and not try advertising for it on the site.


----------



## Aden (Jun 23, 2011)

Journal deleted, thread sucks now since I don't know who it was


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 23, 2011)

we do have a rule on it also, thou its common sense
"Dont ever mention you did something illegal on the internet"


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 23, 2011)

I've also de-adminned the person for the time being.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 23, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> I've also de-adminned the person for the time being.


 
So suddenly it becomes obvious who it was.

Naughty naughty.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 23, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> I've also de-adminned the person for the time being.


 
Fair enough, it was a bad idea to ask stuff like that while being admin, but isn't that a slight over-reaction?


----------



## Xenke (Jun 23, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Fair enough, it was a bad idea to ask stuff like that while being admin, but isn't that a slight over-reaction?


 
IMO, it's the same tier of offense as asking how to rape someone or how to steal a car.

Obviously, not as severe as those examples, but it's within the same area.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 23, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Fair enough, it was a bad idea to ask stuff like that while being admin, but isn't that a slight over-reaction?


 
Not when the point of being admin is to enforce our TOS :/


----------



## Smelge (Jun 23, 2011)

Xenke said:


> IMO, it's the same tier of offense as asking how to rape someone or how to steal a car.
> 
> Obviously, not as severe as those examples, but it's within the same area.


 

Those examples are a whole mess of tiers above software piracy. Your examples hurt an individual or a small group of people, in a pretty big way. Pirating Photoshop has no noticeable effect on Adobe. They don't lose money, they just don't gain any. It still doesn't make it right, but it's a minor offence compared to other things that I recall staff being called out on.

So yeah, it was a stupid move to post the journal, it is wrong, but not to a massive degree, and de-admin is a touch of an over-reaction.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 23, 2011)

Again, not when we are there to enforce our TOS. (Among other duties).
In addition, when it was pointed out that it was a violation of the TOS - the response was "I don't care".

It's one thing to make a mistake and forget about the TOS and rules, it's another to respond saying you're above it :/


----------



## Cyanide_tiger (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey guys, how do you steal a car then use it to rape someone? An instruction guide would be great, thanks! :V

But seriously, as arrogant as some of the mods/admins come off as, you'd think that they would have been smarter than to post a journal like this. Maybe they were just testing the limits to find out how invincible they really were?


----------



## Smelge (Jun 23, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Again, not when we are there to enforce our TOS. (Among other duties).



Fair enough, I guess.



> In addition, when it was pointed out that it was a violation of the TOS - the response was "I don't care".


That's a part that wasn't seen by myself. I don't know if it was on the journal, or a private conversation between admin, but the comment/response are a variable I didn't take in to account.


> It's one thing to make a mistake and forget about the TOS and rules, it's another to respond saying you're above it :/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 23, 2011)

Right, I'm pushing the debate about piracy aside. I know what people's reasons are and we can go back and forth all day about the great piracy debate.

But as admins, what's the point of getting together asking our input on the AUP and Terms of Service, and working on them. Only to ignore it or worse, to say you don't care.

If you're angry at Adobe, fine be angry with Adobe, but don't do it at the expense of our site.


----------



## Smelge (Jun 23, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Right, I'm pushing the debate about piracy aside. I know what people's reasons are and we can go back and forth all day about the great piracy debate.
> 
> But as admins, what's the point of getting together asking our input on the AUP and Terms of Service, and working on them. Only to ignore it or worse, to say you don't care.
> 
> If you're angry at Adobe, fine be angry with Adobe, but don't do it at the expense of our site.


 
I'm not sure if that's being directed at me. It reads like it is, which is weird, because I agreed with you having heard those extra bits. Do you know how tough it is for me to admit being wrong? Stop making it worse, dammit.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 23, 2011)

Stop feeling so bad about it. I'm not rubbing it in (ie haha you're wrong idiot), just elaborating. So don't get so personally hurt about it.

Also for the record, though doesn't need to be said, I like that admin but I'm  just doing what what is fair.


----------



## Browder (Jun 23, 2011)

Arshes Nei said:


> Also for the record, though doesn't need to be said, I like that admin but I'm  just doing what what is fair.



Pretty much my feelings about this. The entire situation is just extremely unfortunate and depressing.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 23, 2011)

and really, fuck intellectual property

for srs


----------



## Accountability (Jun 23, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Fair enough, it was a bad idea to ask stuff like that while being admin, but isn't that a slight over-reaction?


 
I seem to recall a case where Dragoneer suspended at least one person for advertising a "movie night" stream hosted on a completely different website. THAT is more an overreaction than "deopped admin who broke the rules and said she didn't care".


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 23, 2011)

Accountability said:


> I seem to recall a case where Dragoneer suspended at least one person for advertising a "movie night" stream hosted on a completely different website. THAT is more an overreaction than "deopped admin who broke the rules and said she didn't care".


 The de-opping happened after the rulebreaking.
The more you know.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 23, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> The de-opping happened after the rulebreaking.
> The more you know.


 
I think "deopped" was being used as a verb, not an adjective.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 23, 2011)

Yep, I know it was wrong when I did it. I was pissed off and unreasonable. *shrug* The fact that I'm not a student over the summer (am enrolled as a student, will be full-time again in the fall, and I was a student in the spring and have been since I bought the program) and that Adobe still wouldn't let me use my program that I paid $300 for pretty much made me flip the fuck out.

Such is life, I suppose.  XD


----------



## Smelge (Jun 23, 2011)

Nylak. What you did was wrong.

Asking people for copies or pirated versions in a public way will never result in anything good. Seriously.

Just quietly torrent it like everyone else.
I hope you have learned from this post, and not read between the lines at all.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 23, 2011)

Nylak said:


> Adobe still wouldn't let me use my program that I  paid $300 for pretty much made me flip the fuck out.


I am completely in favor of piracy because of ass-rammings from major companies, like this.

But advertising it on a site, as an admin of said site?
Nylak, you're a cool person, but you goof'd.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 23, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Nylak. What you did was wrong.
> 
> Asking people for copies or pirated versions *in a public way* will never result in anything good. Seriously.
> 
> ...


 
Exactly.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 23, 2011)

I don't need to torrent it. I didn't WANT to torrent it. I_ HAVE_ IT. I just needed a way to prove to Adobe that I AM CURRENTLY ENROLLED AS A STUDENT so that I could re-activate my program and restore my prefectly legit serial number.

I phrased it very badly because I was pissed off, and I elaborated via notes when I was contacted privately about it.

Also, if it matters, I did get the issue resolved with Adobe today.  So my Photoshop is legal.  XD  So I'm happy, so I don't give a shit what happens to me, since I was stupid and deserve it.  *shrug*


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, she should be allowed
I mean at least she paid for it originally.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jun 23, 2011)

Clayton said:


> Yes, she should be allowed
> I mean at least she paid for it originally.


 
Depends on the EULA but she resolved her situation with Adobe.

I don't see the point for this to carry on, be it stick throwing or piracy debates.


----------

